# Finally picked it up yesterday.



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice car and a brilliant choice in color...mine's Granite Black and I love it!


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations.... Enjoy your new ride...


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations, love that green color. See you got fogs too!

Did your's come with leather and mylink?

I heard leather/my link isn't standard but it's pretty much the only thing you can find in a diesel


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

MKsmn515 said:


> Congratulations, love that green color. See you got fogs too!
> 
> Did your's come with leather and mylink?
> 
> I heard leather/my link isn't standard but it's pretty much the only thing you can find in a diesel


Very nice I have the same color. What color is your interior?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Congratulations.... Enjoy your new ride...​


 Yep - the front fogs really make the car look nice. Hey *alyupe11* I see you had a blown motor with your 2012 ECO MT and got it fixed and traded it. My 2011 6M ECO motor blew about a month before yours in March at 22900 mi. Did the same as you - got the warranty work done and traded it the minute I picked it up. Loved my Cruze and it was great with out issue until it blew, but no regrets on getting my 2014 320i.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Su8pack1 said:


>


I forget nice pics.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Lovely car


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice choice on the color. Have yet to see one around here.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice! Im really liking the green the more I see it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice car...congrats. You're going to love it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

That's a beautiful Cruze. Welcome!

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

MKsmn515 said:


> Congratulations, love that green color. See you got fogs too!
> 
> Did your's come with leather and mylink?
> 
> I heard leather/my link isn't standard but it's pretty much the only thing you can find in a diesel


Leather and MyLink are standard.

Congrats on the car!


----------

